# [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe 06/2012



## PCGH_Marco (27. April 2012)

Hallo,

der zentrale Feedback-Sammelthread zur Ausgabe 06/2012 ist ab sofort   online. Die  neue "PC Games Hardware"-Ausgabe liegt ab dem 2. Mai 2012 am   Kiosk.  Einige Abonnenten bekommen die PC Games Hardware 2 bis 3   Werktage  früher. Schreibt eure Meinung zur PC Games   Hardware 06/2012 in diesen  Thread. Die Redaktion  versucht hier, auf   Fragen und Anregungen möglichst schnell  zu antworten. Durch die Feiertag am Dienstag kann es allerdings zur Verzögerungen kommen.

Umfragen zum Heft:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/q...-der-ausgabe-06-2012-haben-euch-gefallen.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/q...mes-hardware-06-2012-haben-euch-gefallen.html




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grüße
Marco


----------



## Bennz (27. April 2012)

*PCGH 05/2012 mit Diablo-3-Booklet, 8800 GTX im Retro-Test, GTX -680-Overclocking, 33 CPU-Tipps und SSD-Caching*

ha jetzt aber 06/12


----------



## OdlG (27. April 2012)

Gerade gelesen bzw überflogen. Schöne Themen und bisher keine groben Schnitzer entdeckt. Mal wieder eine richtig gute Ausgabe  Danke!

Übrigens finde ich den Preisvergleich jetzt durchaus übersichtlicher. Schick


----------



## Eroghor (27. April 2012)

*AW: PCGH 05/2012 mit Diablo-3-Booklet, 8800 GTX im Retro-Test, GTX -680-Overclocking, 33 CPU-Tipps und SSD-Caching*



> *Hardware-Legenden heute*
> PCGH 06/2012: Hardware Legenden Teil 1 - 8800 GTX​
> 
> Vor fünf Jahren war die Geforce 8800 GTX noch ein echte  Highend-Grafikkarte und machte 2006 sämtliche Konkurenzprodukte platt.  Was leistet das inzwischen alte Eisen heute? PCGH macht den großen  Benchmarktest mit aktuellen Spielen und ermittelt ein verblüffendes  Fazit.



Das kann ich euch verwegnehmen: Stellt immer noch alles flüssig dar, größtenteils wahrscheinlich sogar mit hohem AF/AA 
Zumindest war es vor 1,5 Jahren noch so als ich meine ausgemustert hab, und seit dem hat sich nicht wirklich viel getan im Grafiksektor, den Konsolen sei "Dank".


----------



## Juicebag (27. April 2012)

*AW: PCGH 05/2012 mit Diablo-3-Booklet, 8800 GTX im Retro-Test, GTX -680-Overclocking, 33 CPU-Tipps und SSD-Caching*



Eroghor schrieb:


> Das kann ich euch verwegnehmen: Stellt immer noch alles flüssig dar, größtenteils wahrscheinlich sogar mit hohem AF/AA
> Zumindest war es vor 1,5 Jahren noch so als ich meine ausgemustert hab, und seit dem hat sich nicht wirklich viel getan im Grafiksektor, den Konsolen sei "Dank".


 

Naja ich denke an BF3 würde sie sich heutzutage ein bisschen die Zähne ausbeißen, aber vielleicht irre ich mich auch.

Freu mich sehr auf die neue Ausgabe und hoffe, dass nich nur Z77-Mainboards getestet wurden, sondern vielleicht auch ein paar H77-Boards, die grad mal 80 € kosten und für Nicht-OC'ler, wie mich scheinbar ideal sind.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (27. April 2012)

*AW: PCGH 05/2012 mit Diablo-3-Booklet, 8800 GTX im Retro-Test, GTX -680-Overclocking, 33 CPU-Tipps und SSD-Caching*



Eroghor schrieb:


> Das kann ich euch verwegnehmen: Stellt immer noch alles flüssig dar, größtenteils wahrscheinlich sogar mit hohem AF/AA
> Zumindest war es vor 1,5 Jahren noch so als ich meine ausgemustert hab, und seit dem hat sich nicht wirklich viel getan im Grafiksektor, den Konsolen sei "Dank".


 
Mitnichten. Da hat sich schon was getan. 
Also meine alte Geforce 9800 GTX ist ein tacken fixer und hatte auch so ziemlich viele Schwierigkeiten mit neuen Games. An 1080p, AA & AF gar nicht erst zu denken.


----------



## M4xw0lf (27. April 2012)

*AW: PCGH 06/2012 mit Diablo-3-Booklet, 8800 GTX im Retro-Test, GTX -680-Overclocking, 33 CPU-Tipps und SSD-Caching*

Ich war überrascht, das Heft heute schon im Briefkasten zu finden


----------



## M4xw0lf (27. April 2012)

Weil es mich mal wieder angesprungen hat (im speziellen Fall auf Seite 42, Infokasten GPU Reactor): Das Zeug, das sie da verwenden, heißt auf deutsch Tantal, nix Tantal*um*


----------



## PCGH_Raff (27. April 2012)

*AW: PCGH 06/2012 mit Diablo-3-Booklet, 8800 GTX im Retro-Test, GTX -680-Overclocking, 33 CPU-Tipps und SSD-Caching*

Na dann: viel Spaß! 
Wir haben die finalen Hefte ebenfalls heute bekommen. Oft geschieht das erst nach der Abo-Auslieferung. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## BlackViper59 (27. April 2012)

*AW: PCGH 06/2012 mit Diablo-3-Booklet, 8800 GTX im Retro-Test, GTX -680-Overclocking, 33 CPU-Tipps und SSD-Caching*

Hatte sie heute auch schon im Briefkasten 
Die Vorschau auf 6/2012 auf der letzten Seite ist sehr interessant ^^
Ab wann gibt es die Alpenföhnkühler als Abo-Prämie?(Werbung S.135)


----------



## Henninges (27. April 2012)

*AW: PCGH 06/2012 mit Diablo-3-Booklet, 8800 GTX im Retro-Test, GTX -680-Overclocking, 33 CPU-Tipps und SSD-Caching*

hab meine ausgabe auch schon in den händen... pcgh !


----------



## Infernalracing (27. April 2012)

*AW: PCGH 06/2012 mit Diablo-3-Booklet, 8800 GTX im Retro-Test, GTX -680-Overclocking, 33 CPU-Tipps und SSD-Caching*

Ich bin gerade am lesen.
Da ist Euch diesmal ein wirklich gutes Heft gelungen!


----------



## Klarostorix (27. April 2012)

Ich fand es etwas schade, dass nur neue 7970er und 680er im Test sind und keine 7970er, die dank Preisverfall ja doch sehr attraktiv sind momentan. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S Plus running CyanogenMod 9 pre-alpha by Arco


----------



## Lex360 (27. April 2012)

*AW: PCGH 06/2012 mit Diablo-3-Booklet, 8800 GTX im Retro-Test, GTX -680-Overclocking, 33 CPU-Tipps und SSD-Caching*

ma ich will auch.. kann nimmer bis 02.05 warten da ich schon am Montag meinen neuen PC bestellen will... gibts als nicht Abo. noch eine Chance die neue PCGH 06 gleich zu beziehen... ausnahmsweise? ^^


----------



## Manfred_89 (27. April 2012)

*AW: PCGH 06/2012 mit Diablo-3-Booklet, 8800 GTX im Retro-Test, GTX -680-Overclocking, 33 CPU-Tipps und SSD-Caching*

*Bautz’ner Senf riecht nicht nur gut, sondern schmeckt auch so gut.*
*Doch kein Ketchup im PCGH-Experiment?*

Die 06/2012 kam heute auch bei mir an.  Die letzten paar Mal kam sie leider erst am Dienstag.


----------



## Henninges (27. April 2012)

*AW: PCGH 06/2012 mit Diablo-3-Booklet, 8800 GTX im Retro-Test, GTX -680-Overclocking, 33 CPU-Tipps und SSD-Caching*

öhm,... schaue gerade die videos...



Spoiler



praxisguide mainboardaufrüstung :

warum sagt praktikant sawatzki : "wir haben einen i*seven* 2500, das board hat die cpu richtig erkannt" obwohl eine i*five* cpu verbaut ist ?


----------



## massaker (27. April 2012)

*AW: PCGH 06/2012 mit Diablo-3-Booklet, 8800 GTX im Retro-Test, GTX -680-Overclocking, 33 CPU-Tipps und SSD-Caching*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Na dann: viel Spaß!
> Wir haben die finalen Hefte ebenfalls heute bekommen...



Na speziell von Dir habe ich etwas mehr zum 4GB Palit Jetstream erwartet - die versprochenen Skyrim@hardcore Tests usw... leider kommt gleich am Anfang des entsprechenden Artikels: "mehr dazu im extra Spezial in 07/12"  Ansonsten ist echt ein sehr gelungenes Heft geworden


----------



## pedi (27. April 2012)

ich habe mir das heft noch nie gekauft.
nachdem es ja die HWL printed nicht mehr gibt, werd ich es mal riskieren.
aber!!!!! am dienstag ist der ERSTE MAI, also der 1.5, wieso ist das heft nummer 6???? versteh ich absolut nicht, da ich in der schule zählen gelernt habe.
man sollte schon das aktuelle heft so nennen, wie es auf dem markt erscheint.
heft 6 im april für den mai ist ein absloutes unding.


----------



## Manfred_89 (27. April 2012)

pedi schrieb:


> ich habe mir das heft noch nie gekauft.
> nachdem es ja die HWL printed nicht mehr gibt, werd ich es mal riskieren.
> aber!!!!! am dienstag ist der ERSTE MAI, also der 1.5, wieso ist das heft nummer 6???? versteh ich absolut nicht, da ich in der schule zählen gelernt habe.
> man sollte schon das aktuelle heft so nennen, wie es auf dem markt erscheint.
> heft 6 im april für den mai ist ein absloutes unding.


 
Die aktuelle PCGH gibt es jeden 1. Mittwoch im neuen Monat im Handel. Wer sie im Abo hat bekommt sie bereits eher. Im Normalfall an dem Samstag vor den genannten Mittwoch. Manchmal wird sie auch schon am Freitag oder eben erst am Dienstag (Montag keine Post) geliefert.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (27. April 2012)

pedi schrieb:


> aber!!!!! am dienstag ist der ERSTE MAI, also der 1.5, wieso ist das heft nummer 6????


 
Da du ja neu bist, hier die Antwort - komplett ohne den sonst üblichen Sarkasmus: Die Heftnummer orientiert sich daran, wie lange die Ausgabe aktuell ist. Und da PCGH immer am ersten Mittwoch eines jeden Monats erscheint (und falls der mal auf den 1. fällt, eine Woche später, da der 1. produktionsbedingt IIRC nicht machbar ist), bleibt sie bis Anfang des Folgemonats aktuell. Die jetzige 06 also bis Anfang Juni. 

Ich vermute mal, das hat sich wohl ein schlauer Mensch ausgedacht, der später zum SEO umgeschulte, und soll wohl verkaufsfördernd wirken. Meinethalben könnten wir die Ausgaben auch Gurkensalat bis Mohnbrötchen nennen, ich glaube an das Gute im Nerd und daran, dass wir wegen unserer Inhalte gekauft werden.


----------



## Lude969 (27. April 2012)

Heft gefällt mir besser als die letzte Ausgabe. Ausführliche Tests was ich als sehr wichtig empfinde da ich nen komplett neuen Pc zusammenstellen möchte. Ich bin beim ersten durchlesen auch bei mehreren Themen hängengeblieben weil einfach viele interessante sachen drin sind! Sehr schön auch der Bericht der 8800er da ich momentan noch selbst ne 8800 Gts 640 besitze


----------



## BlackViper59 (28. April 2012)

Ich glaube meine Frage ist hier ein bisschen untergegangen: Deswegen frge ich einfach nochmal: Ab wann gibt es die Alpenföhnkühler als Prämie wie sie auf Seite 135 beworben werden. Und muss der Werber wie beim Corsair HS1 eine Zuzahlung leisten?


----------



## Seabound (28. April 2012)

SSD Caching. Das Thema interessiert mich brennend!  Danke! 

Und Ivy mit drinne. Wir ne interessante Ausgabe.


----------



## AngryByte (29. April 2012)

Ich vergleiche grade den Sockel 2011 Mainboard Test aus 1/12 mit dem Sockel 1155 Mainboard Test in der aktuellen Ausgabe. Die Bootzeitunterschiede sind ja extrem - habt Ihr eine Erklärung, warum die Z77 boards so rasend starten / die X79 so langsam sind ?

BTW: Könntet Ihr mir bitte sagen, wo ich Infos zu Euren Testmethoden (z.B. BIOS Settings) für die Bootzeitmessungen finde?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (29. April 2012)

Die ganzen Server-Dinger, also 1366 und 2011, booten so lahm. Die initialisieren wohl deutlich mehr.


----------



## AngryByte (29. April 2012)

Oh, da arbeitet jemand am Sonntag . Danke Marc, zu dumm, daß ich Sockel 2011 brauche (und Ihr erst 4 boards getestet habt ).
Da ich jetzt also selber testen muß: wo kann ich denn bitte die Einstellungen finden, die Ihr bei den Bootzeittests verwendet habt, damit ich die Ergebnisse vergleichen kann ?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (29. April 2012)

Da muss sich Daniel zu äußern, ich weiß das nicht aus dem Kopf. Und nein, ich arbeite nicht


----------



## MFZ (29. April 2012)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> , dass nur neue 7970er und 680er im Test sind und keine 7970er


 Hu? Meinst du 7950 oder 7870 oder 7850?


----------



## Klarostorix (29. April 2012)

MFZ schrieb:
			
		

> Hu? Meinst du 7950 oder 7870 oder 7850?



Na da hat die Autokorrektur auf dem Smartphone wieder zugeschlagen.... Ich hätte mich über andere 7950er gefreut.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (29. April 2012)

*AW: PCGH 06/2012 mit Diablo-3-Booklet, 8800 GTX im Retro-Test, GTX -680-Overclocking, 33 CPU-Tipps und SSD-Caching*



massaker schrieb:


> Na speziell von Dir habe ich etwas mehr zum 4GB Palit Jetstream erwartet - die versprochenen Skyrim@hardcore Tests usw... leider kommt gleich am Anfang des entsprechenden Artikels: "mehr dazu im extra Spezial in 07/12"  Ansonsten ist echt ein sehr gelungenes Heft geworden


 
Tja, auch ich kann leider nicht zaubern (ich übe aber schon sehr lange daran ). Der Artikel gehört zu den neuestem im Heft, weil ich bis zum bitteren Ende Testmuster aufgenommen habe, statt vorher einen Cut zu machen. Die 4GB-Karte kam leider - wie die Asus DC2T - nur einen Tag vor Redaktionsschluss an. Das ist zu wenig, um einen richtigen Artikel zu zimmern. Den gibt's dafür im mächtigeren Umfang im kommenden Heft.  Die Info, dass die 4G-Karte ansonsten fein ist, gibt's ja schon in der 06/2012.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Marco (30. April 2012)

BlackViper59 schrieb:


> Ich glaube meine Frage ist hier ein bisschen untergegangen: Deswegen frge ich einfach nochmal: Ab wann gibt es die Alpenföhnkühler als Prämie wie sie auf Seite 135 beworben werden. Und muss der Werber wie beim Corsair HS1 eine Zuzahlung leisten?


 
Die Aboprämien werden Mittwoch live gestellt.

Marco


----------



## BlackViper59 (30. April 2012)

Danke für die Antwort


----------



## M4xw0lf (1. Mai 2012)

Übrigens: Tantal Tantal Tantal Tantal! 
Wollt ich nur noch mal erwähnt haben.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (1. Mai 2012)

Ich kenne nur einen Antal, aber was hat es mit Tantal und Elkos auf sich?


----------



## sikeij (1. Mai 2012)

bin zwar kein Abonennt, aber ich kauf mir das Heft jeden Monat und bin auf morgen gespannt. 

Eine Anmerkung trotzdem. Ihr hattet in der CPU Übersicht ein paar Monate den Xeon e3 1230 mit drin. Nehmt den doch bitte wieder auf. Es ist daran immer gut zu erkennen, wann ein Spiel vom Takt ("nur" 3,2 GHZ ohne Turbo) und wann von SMT profitiert.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (1. Mai 2012)

Wir haben den Chip leider nicht mehr da, auch sind mittlerweile die neuen E3-Xeons unterwegs. Vielleicht schnappen wir uns da einen, wenn das PLV passt


----------



## Rixx (2. Mai 2012)

der Artikel mit der GTX 8800 war super


----------



## Klarostorix (2. Mai 2012)

Rixx schrieb:
			
		

> der Artikel mit der GTX 8800 war super



Das fand ich auch. Erstaunlich wie gut man damit noch zocken kann, obwohl sie nun schon ein halbes Jahrzehnt auf der Platine hat.


----------



## pedi (2. Mai 2012)

wollte mir heute das aktuelle heft kaufen, war in drei zeitschriftengeschäften, kam leider nicht mit.
ist natürlich ein sehr negativer einstieg für einen erstkäufer, aber da es die HWL printed leider nicht mehr gibt, brauch ich eine ersatzzeitschrift. ist nur blöd, wenn man am erscheinungstag das heft nicht bekommt. schreckt gewaltig ab.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (2. Mai 2012)

Du kannst einfach zum Kioskbesitzer gehen und dort dein gewünschtes Heft anfordern.  Machen das immer wieder Leute, wird das auch wieder ausliegen.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Rixx (2. Mai 2012)

einfach zur nächsten Tankstelle oder im Rewe usw.


----------



## Lex360 (2. Mai 2012)

Schade, dass der i5 3570k es nicht mehr in den Einkaufsführer geschafft hat.. wäre es ein P/L Tipp geworden? ^^
und auch schade, dass ihr nicht mehr z77 boards getestet habt... nichtmal ein Asrock dabei...


----------



## nfsgame (2. Mai 2012)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Ich kenne nur einen Antal, aber was hat es mit Tantal und Elkos auf sich?


 
Tantal-Elektrolytkondensator


----------



## PCGH_Raff (2. Mai 2012)

Zur Kenntnis genommen.  Oft reden wir ja auch von "Caps" (Capacitors - Kondensatoren) oder "Chokes", mischen also Deutsch und Englisch in den Info-Texten.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Marc (2. Mai 2012)

Lex360 schrieb:


> Schade, dass der i5 3570k es nicht mehr in den Einkaufsführer geschafft hat.. wäre es ein P/L Tipp geworden? ^^ und auch schade, dass ihr nicht mehr z77 boards getestet habt... nichtmal ein Asrock dabei...


Die Note steht ja dennoch unter dem Test


----------



## Lex360 (2. Mai 2012)

ja stimmt.. kann man ja selbst einfügen... 
noch ein kleiner schöhnheitsfehler: im Einkaufsführer... "Prozess" hat der 3770k aber keine 32 nm?


----------



## Lude969 (2. Mai 2012)

Klarostorix schrieb:
			
		

> Das fand ich auch. Erstaunlich wie gut man damit noch zocken kann, obwohl sie nun schon ein halbes Jahrzehnt auf der Platine hat.



bei mir werkelt sie noch immer nur leider die  8800 gts 640. aber selbst die reicht momentan bei nicht so hungrigen spielen locker aus  war ihre 500 euro damals vollkommen wert


----------



## pedi (2. Mai 2012)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Du kannst einfach zum Kioskbesitzer gehen und dort dein gewünschtes Heft anfordern.  Machen das immer wieder Leute, wird das auch wieder ausliegen.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


 war ich ja, die ausgabe nr.5 lag ja noch aus, in den anderen läden ebenfalls. werden alle drei regelmäßig beliefert.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (2. Mai 2012)

Lude969 schrieb:


> bei mir werkelt sie noch immer nur leider die  8800 gts 640. aber selbst die reicht momentan bei nicht so hungrigen spielen locker aus  war ihre 500 euro damals vollkommen wert


 
Gib ihr mal Feuer – da stecken locker 20 Prozent drin, bei den späteren A3-Kisten (GPU-Revision der 8800 Ultra vom Mai 2007) auch mal 30+ Prozent.



pedi schrieb:


> war ich ja, die ausgabe nr.5 lag ja noch aus, in den  anderen läden ebenfalls. werden alle drei regelmäßig beliefert.


 
Doof. Da hat wohl der Firetag die Auslieferung fairzögert.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Lude969 (2. Mai 2012)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:
			
		

> Gib ihr mal Feuer – da stecken locker 20 Prozent drin, bei den späteren A3-Kisten (GPU-Revision der 8800 Ultra vom Mai 2007) auch mal 30+ Prozent.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Hab ihr schon dampf gemacht. Die genauen Werte hab ich grad nicht zur Hand, aber da ging einiges. 20% könnten das bestimmt sein. Meine is von Evga gekauft ende Januar 2007 und werkelt seit dem ohne Probleme und auch super Leise. Wenn die 7970 jetzt auch so einschlägt und so lange hält bin ich mehr als zufrieden.


----------



## M4xw0lf (2. Mai 2012)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Zur Kenntnis genommen.  Oft reden wir ja auch von "Caps" (Capacitors - Kondensatoren) oder "Chokes", mischen also Deutsch und Englisch in den Info-Texten.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


 
Thou shalt not rape the german names of the elements


----------



## Basihasi (3. Mai 2012)

Schade dass das Booklet zu D3 nur bei der Dvd Version dabei ist.Kauf mir nämlich immer nur das Magazin,da ich Dvd´s anbetracht steigender Internetleitungen etc für nicht mehr zeitgemäß halte.


----------



## matthias2304 (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: PCGH 06/2012 mit Diablo-3-Booklet, 8800 GTX im Retro-Test, GTX -680-Overclocking, 33 CPU-Tipps und SSD-Caching*

Hi 
bin jetzt grad auf den Artikel "Grauzone Key-Shops" gestoßen. Sehr interessant und aufschlussreich. Ich persönlich habe auch schon bei einem Key-Store gekauft. Der Shop hat alle von euch aufgeführten Inhalte zum Überprüfen der "Seriösität". Vollständiges Impressum, behauptet der Key kommt direkt vom Publisher, sogar Sitz in Deutschland usw. Der Key hat auch ohne Problem funktioniert. Dennoch kann der Store 20% günstiger anbieten, als eure als vertrauenswürdig aufgeführten Shops. 
Woran liegt das?
Nur weil er keine Werbung macht? Von den Shops, die ihr aufgeführt habt, habe ich vorher auch noch nichts gehört (können also auch net allzu große Werbung machen). Irgend ne Idee? 
Bei dem Shop handelt es sich übrigens um HEXA| Keys


----------



## Bummsbirne (3. Mai 2012)

Mir gefällt die aktuelle Ausgabe seehr gut. Nur bei den oc Tests der 680 und der 7970 hätte ich mir doch n test mit ner Wakü gewünscht. Haette gern gesehen, wieviel das noch so gebracht haette.


Aber der Brüller schlechthin ist in dieser Ausgabe eindeutig Herr Wilke

Siehe Seite 6 unten bei den PCGH Top Videos.
 @Stephan Wilke: Wer hat verdammt nochmal das Hemd ausgesucht?

Und ich will den Bart des Herrn Wilke zurück!.


Und die Standkraft der Haare von PCGH_Raff ist auch Phänomenal


----------



## PCGH_Marc (4. Mai 2012)

Wir werden für die Videos von Armani ausgestattet, muss ich mal die Georgina fragen.


----------



## Pokerclock (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: PCGH 06/2012 mit Diablo-3-Booklet, 8800 GTX im Retro-Test, GTX -680-Overclocking, 33 CPU-Tipps und SSD-Caching*



matthias2304 schrieb:


> Hi
> bin jetzt grad auf den Artikel "Grauzone Key-Shops" gestoßen. Sehr interessant und aufschlussreich. Ich persönlich habe auch schon bei einem Key-Store gekauft. Der Shop hat alle von euch aufgeführten Inhalte zum Überprüfen der "Seriösität". Vollständiges Impressum, behauptet der Key kommt direkt vom Publisher, sogar Sitz in Deutschland usw. Der Key hat auch ohne Problem funktioniert. Dennoch kann der Store 20% günstiger anbieten, als eure als vertrauenswürdig aufgeführten Shops.
> Woran liegt das?
> Nur weil er keine Werbung macht? Von den Shops, die ihr aufgeführt habt, habe ich vorher auch noch nichts gehört (können also auch net allzu große Werbung machen). Irgend ne Idee?
> Bei dem Shop handelt es sich übrigens um HEXA| Keys



Der Preis ist wohl noch das schwächste Kriterium von den im Artikel aufgezählten. Es wird immer Ausreißer nach unten geben und sei es nur durch Sonderaktionen. Ein vollständiges Impressum ist wohl noch der beste Vertrauensbeweis. Das liegt in dem verlinkten Shop ja vor. 

Die drei im Artikel genannten Key-Shops sind  nur eine kleine Auswahl. Da gibt es natürlich viel mehr. Gog.com ist zumindest hier bekannt, da der Shop die Downloads selbst anbietet und das ohne Kopierschutzsysteme. Gamerunlimited.de war drin, weil es halt ein Ding von Computec selbst ist. 

Gerade wenn der Shop nicht selbst eine Download-Struktur unterhalten muss, reduziert das die Kosten. Die Folge sind niedrigere Verkaufspreise.

Der von dir verlinkte Shop scheint von einer Einzelperson betrieben zu werden. Auch da sollte man genauer nachfragen. Ich konnte beispielsweise in nur ein paar Minuten erkennen, dass dort auch Keys von indizierten Spielen angeboten werden. Das ist jetzt natürlich keine urheberrechtliche Frage, aber doch zumindest interessant für unsere Jugendschutzbehörden.  Zudem macht es stutzig, dass dort auch "Russen-Keys" angeboten werden.

"Vom Publisher selbst" kann vieles bedeuten. Auch abgescannte Retail-Verpackungen stammten irgendwann mal vom Publisher 

Daher auch der Tipp ganz explizit nachzufragen (auch beim Publisher oder Online-Dienst), wenn man sich unsicher ist oder eben solche Hinweise auftauchen, wie oben von mir in ein paar Minuten entdeckt.


----------



## matthias2304 (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: PCGH 06/2012 mit Diablo-3-Booklet, 8800 GTX im Retro-Test, GTX -680-Overclocking, 33 CPU-Tipps und SSD-Caching*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Ich konnte beispielsweise in nur ein paar Minuten erkennen, dass dort auch Keys von indizierten Spielen angeboten werden. Das ist jetzt natürlich keine urheberrechtliche Frage, aber doch zumindest interessant für unsere Jugendschutzbehörden.



Jo, dass ist richtig. Aber ich musste nen Perso einscannen, damit mein Alter verifiziert werden konnte - hab den natürlich zensiert .




Pokerclock schrieb:


> "Vom Publisher selbst" kann vieles bedeuten. Auch abgescannte Retail-Verpackungen stammten irgendwann mal vom Publisher


Da haste natürlich Recht. Also ich werde, beim nächsten Kauf mal ne Email an den entsprechenden Publisher senden, um auf der sicheren Seite zu sein.


----------



## Pokerclock (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: PCGH 06/2012 mit Diablo-3-Booklet, 8800 GTX im Retro-Test, GTX -680-Overclocking, 33 CPU-Tipps und SSD-Caching*



matthias2304 schrieb:


> Jo, dass ist richtig. Aber ich musste nen Perso einscannen, damit mein Alter verifiziert werden konnte - hab den natürlich zensiert .



Dann sollte man dem Händler wohl sagen, dass das nicht ausreicht. Beschlagnahmte Medien dürfen nicht verkauft werden. Egal, ob 18, Perso, Schufa-Auskunft oder direkt in die Hand gedrückt.  Selbst wenn es Liste A/C Medien wären, müsste er mehr machen, als Perso zeigen lassen.

Aber das ist dann etwas für einen Artikel in den nächsten Ausgaben.


----------



## Pyrodactil (4. Mai 2012)

Danke für den Onboard-Sound Test.
Zwar haben die heutigen OB Chips keinen C64 klang mehr, aber wenns immer noch nen hörbaren Unterschied gibt, werd ich meine betagte 
"Creativ X-Fi xtreme Gamer" Karte mit meinem ge_ebay_ten ASUS Mainboard P8Z68 Deluxe/Gen3 paaren.


----------



## Bummsbirne (4. Mai 2012)

Pokerclock schrieb:
			
		

> Dann sollte man dem Händler wohl sagen, dass das nicht ausreicht. Beschlagnahmte Medien dürfen nicht verkauft werden.



Indiziert ist nicht gleich beschlagnahmt. Das beschlagnahmte Games nicht verkauft werden dürfen ist klar.

Max payne ist/war indiziert. T*ri*l Ki** (fuer Playstation zb.) ist hingegen beschlagnahmt und so nicht mehr zu bekommen bzw. durch ab 18 jaehrige zu bekommen.


----------



## Klarostorix (5. Mai 2012)

Wird in einer der folgenden Printausgaben oder Online noch ein Test der Gigabyte 7950 Windforce OC sowie der VTX3D 7950 X-Edition erscheinen? Das sind meiner Meinung nach durch den Preisverfall der 7950 seht attraktive Modelle, zudem hattet ihr ja die großen Schwestern beider Karten schon im Test.


----------



## Pokerclock (5. Mai 2012)

Bummsbirne schrieb:


> Indiziert ist nicht gleich beschlagnahmt. Das beschlagnahmte Games nicht verkauft werden dürfen ist klar.
> 
> Max payne ist/war indiziert. T*ri*l Ki** (fuer Playstation zb.) ist hingegen beschlagnahmt und so nicht mehr zu bekommen bzw. durch ab 18 jaehrige zu bekommen.



Du musst unterscheiden, ob das Spiel als Download angeboten wird oder auf einem Datenträger. Was du beschreibst ist der Fall, wenn ein Datenträger verkauft wird. Da wird das JuSchG angewendet.

Bei Keys geht es aber um angebotene Nutzungsrechte auf Telemedien. Da findet dann der JMStV (Jugend-Medienschutz-Staatsvertrag) Anwendung. Dank dem Wortlaut dürfen Spiele auf Liste B nicht zum Download angeboten werden, auch nicht bei einer Altersprüfung.

Jugendmedienschutz-Staatsvertrag

Für Telemedien gilt:

USK-Kennzeichen ab 18: Freier Verkauf, jedoch Altersverifikation bei Bestellung UND Lieferung > §5 JMStV
Indiziert Liste A/C: Anbieten und Verkauf nur in geschlossenen Benutzergruppen > §4 II S.2 JMStV
Indiziert Liste B/D: Totales Angebots- und Verkaufverbot > §4  I Nr.11 JMStV
Beschlagnahmt (Gericht): Totales Angebots- und Verkaufverbot > §4 I Nr. 1-10 JMStV

JuSchG - nichtamtliches Inhaltsverzeichnis

Für Trägermedien gilt:

USK-Kennzeichen ab 18: Freier Verkauf, jedoch Altersverifikation bei Bestellung UND Lieferung, falls ein Versandhandel vorliegt: §1 IV JuSchG, §12 III JuSchG
Indiziert Liste A: Anbieten und Verkauf nur in geschlossenen Bereichen/Benutzergruppen > §15 I JuSchG + Vorgaben der KJM 
Indiziert Liste B: Anbieten und Verkauf nur in geschlossenen Bereichen/Benutzergruppen > §15 II JuSchG + Vorgaben der KJM 
Beschlagnahmt (Gericht): Totales Angebots- und Verkaufverbot, Einfuhr zu Privatzwecken erlaubt (laut Literatur) > §131 StGB (Gewaltdarstellung) und § 86, § 130, § 130a, § 184a, § 184b oder § 184c des StGB


----------



## Seabound (7. Mai 2012)

Im Preisvergleich hat sich ein (nanometer) kleiner Fehler eingeschlichen. 

Die Ivy Bridges stehen mit 32nm Fertigungsprozess drinne. 

Aber sonst alles Top. Beste Ausgabe der letzten paar Monate!

EDIT: grad gesehen, wurde schon moniert.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (7. Mai 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Aber sonst alles Top. Beste Ausgabe der letzten paar Monate!


 
Verrätst du uns, was dich zu dieser Aussage treibt? Wir sind ja jeden Monat vom Themenix und der Umsetzung überzeugt  und brennen darauf, besonders gelungene Hefte zu verstehen. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## MourDog (7. Mai 2012)

Ich finde den Bericht zur GTX 8800 echt cool! Da sieht man mal wieder wie die Zeit vergeht!

Wäre doch vll ne gute Idee öfters so etwas zu bringen und die alte Hardware mit moderner zu vergleichen!


----------



## PCGH_Marc (7. Mai 2012)

Diese Idee wird bereits in die Tat umgesetzt


----------



## M4xw0lf (7. Mai 2012)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Verrätst du uns, was dich zu dieser Aussage treibt? Wir sind ja jeden Monat vom Themenix und der Umsetzung überzeugt  und brennen darauf, besonders gelungene Hefte zu verstehen.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


 
Für mich liegt das sehr stark am aktuellen Hardware-Geschehen. 2011 war einfach sehr tote Hose, erst seit dem Launch der HD7970 gehts wieder rund, aber dafür halt so richtig. Mit geilen Themen lassen sich leichter gute Heftausgaben fabrizieren


----------



## A.N.D.I. (7. Mai 2012)

Besonders toll fand ich den Artikel "Alternative Leitmittel". Sowas könntet ihr ruhig öfter bringen. Die Artikel über Key-Shops, HDDs und die GTX680 sind ebenfalls schön. Den Rest habe ich noch nicht gelesen; die oben genannten Artikel haben mich brennend interessiert, doch das werde ich demnächst nach holen.


----------



## M4xw0lf (7. Mai 2012)

Die Pros und Contras der alternativen Leitmittel waren exzellent. Zum Beispiel: Zahnpasta: + Minzgeruch; oder Luft: + Kostenlos + Auftragen entfällt / - Keine Kühlleistung
Da hauts mich jedes Mal weg


----------



## Seabound (7. Mai 2012)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Verrätst du uns, was dich zu dieser Aussage treibt? Wir sind ja jeden Monat vom Themenix und der Umsetzung überzeugt  und brennen darauf, besonders gelungene Hefte zu verstehen.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


 

Die Themen haben mich einfach interessiert. Die letzten Ausgaben sind irgendwie an mir vorbeigegangen. Ist nix hängengeblieben. Diesesmal hat mich einiges angesprochen. Ich glaub, dass kann man nicht verstehen, ihr habt halt genau meinen "Geschmack" getroffen. Wollte mir nen Ivy Bridge kaufen -> Test im Heft -> heute Ivy gekauft. Brauchte ein Mainboard dazu -> Test im Heft - heute Mainboard gekauft. In dem Falle wird dann halt auch SSD-Caching interessant -> Bericht im Heft, alles klar!  Gehäusetest im Heft -> immer ein guter Read für die Mittagspause = gute Mittagspause. Mäusetest im Heft -> immer ein guter Read für die Mittagspause = noch ne gute Mittagspause. 8800 GTX Test im Heft -> genial! Mehr davon! undundund! In den letzten Ausgaben wurden vermutlich auch Mäuse und Gehäuse getestet, ich kann mich nur nicht mehr gescheit erinnern. Ich kanns einfach nicht erklären!


----------



## BiTbUrGeR (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: PCGH 05/2012 mit Diablo-3-Booklet, 8800 GTX im Retro-Test, GTX -680-Overclocking, 33 CPU-Tipps und SSD-Caching*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Mitnichten. Da hat sich schon was getan.
> Also meine alte Geforce 9800 GTX ist ein tacken fixer und hatte auch so ziemlich viele Schwierigkeiten mit neuen Games. An 1080p, AA & AF gar nicht erst zu denken.



Das würde ich so jetzt nicht unterschreiben... Vergleiche doch mal das Speicherinterface... und sofern ich mich richtig erinnere kam eine 9800GTX nicht überall an die Leistung der 8800GTX  heran geschweige denn der Ultra 


Guckstu hier 

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,638103/Geforce-im-FSAA-Shootout-9800-vs-8800-GTX/Grafikkarte/Test/


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (9. Mai 2012)

Teh noes!
G00x tu h34r:
Grafikkarten-Übersicht: 80 Chips im Benchmark-Vergleich - Legenden von AMD/Ati und Nvidia im Direktvergleich


----------



## Seabound (9. Mai 2012)

Wollte mir grad die Videos reinpfeifen, leider funktioniert die DVD nicht. Auch auf dem Laptop meiner Frau gehts nicht.  Noch einer das Problem?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (9. Mai 2012)

Was passiert, wenn du ohne Menü zu den Videos auf der DVD navigierst? Kannst du die Dateien kopieren?

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Seabound (9. Mai 2012)

Ok, der Gerät geht. Also lässt sich nach zich Versuchen manchmal starten, manchmal nicht (übers normale Menü). Bissel stressig. Aber ich kann schauen... Das reicht mir.


----------



## KonterSchock (11. Mai 2012)

zeitschrift ist nice aber was ist mit der ersten AMD karte???? (2900xt) sie hat  doch auch legenden status verdient oder???? warum zieht man die 8800gtx vor? ihr hättet auch die konkurrenz einbringen sollen! soviel schlechter war die 2900xt garnicht gegen über der 8800gtx! 

hier ich bewahre bis heute noch eine 2900xt , sie läuft sogar noch perfekt!
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...2-4-win764bit-5322-picture546292-sam-0934.jpg
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...64bit-5322-picture546386-gk2900xt-details.png
die läuft sogar reibungs los mit ein intel 2600k
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...win764bit-5322-picture546290-beschreibung.jpg
ach ja hab noch eine 580gtx falls sich jemand denkt was mit dem los! 
ich werd dem nächst die 2900xt jagen mal gucken wie weit die geht!


----------



## PCGH_Marc (11. Mai 2012)

Die HD 2900 XT ist wenn, dann ein legendärer Flop  die war/ist kaum schneller als eine GTS/640, schluckt aber Strom wie blöde.

Ich habe übrigens selbst zwei (OEM und retail) und iirc ist die XT in den Benches ja vertreten ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KonterSchock (11. Mai 2012)

troz allem , die erste high end karte von AMD!
und wie man heut sieht ,ist sie noch brauchbar ,besser als jede intel igpu, mw3 läuft drauf , und das diablo3 läuft auch drauf von daher ist dies keine schlechte karte nur weil sie mehr strom frisst, man darf ja net vergessen das die 512Bit hat! sogar in der xbox360 werkelt ein aufgebohrter R600 chip! so schlecht ist die karte nicht! 

*@PCGH_Marc*
keine schlechte sammlung!


----------



## GoldenMic (11. Mai 2012)

Außerdem hat man afaik die Karte genommen die im user Ranking die meisten Stimmen bekam.


----------



## KonterSchock (11. Mai 2012)

achso ok.

da hätte ich die 8800 ultra gewählt.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (11. Mai 2012)

*@ KonterSchock*

Sorry, aber im damaligen Marktumfeld war das Teil ein übler Flop - und auch wenn es der Name suggeriert, von High End weit entfernt. Nur weil etwas "läuft" ist die Karte nicht gleich gut ... die 512 Bit bringen der XT eh nichts.


----------



## nfsgame (11. Mai 2012)

Der R600 war eine Enttäuschung mehr nicht. Und da die Abstimmung um die beliebteste Karte logischerweise längst gelaufen ist und somit der Schrei nach der 8800 Ultra zwecklos geworden ist, bringe ich mal ein (fragwürdiges) Zitat von Herrn Röttgen: "Bedauerlicherweise entscheiden die Wähler" .


----------



## KonterSchock (12. Mai 2012)

ok verstehe beide!



aber jetz intressiert mich nur noch eins, Hard auf Hard sprich was taugt die 8800gtx mit einem 2600k im fullHD?

das kam bei der 2900xt raus und ich finde das sich das sehen lassen kann! ohne OC! 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...er-12-4-win764bit-5322-picture546580-pcm7.png
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...764bit-5322-picture546576-re5dx10-2012-05.jpg

oc 820hz & 875RT
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...22-picture546583-re5dx10-2012-820hz-875rt.jpg

oc 850Herz & 885Ramtakt
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/me...50hz-885rt.jpg

mach das aus neugier und aus der überzeugung das die 2900xt sich heute noch lohnt sprich für par 20euros , da bekommt man nix besseres für das geld, und für das geld taugt die 2900xt ganz schön was wie man sieht!

trotz allem hätte man hard auf hard in die zeitschrift einbringen können sprich mit harcore übertaktung und alte legenden noch mal mit feuer präsentieren .


----------



## PCGH_Marc (12. Mai 2012)

Was die GTX gegen die XT bringt, steht im Heft.


----------



## locojens (14. Mai 2012)

Hach meine heiß geliebte 8800GTX, die olle "Tusse" liegt hier nochimmer trocken und warm rum, das war bis heute meine teuerste Grafikkarte. Es handelt sich um eine von ASUS im "Nivea" äh nVidia Referenzdesign. 

((PS: Ja ich weiss das nvidia mittlerweile komplett klein geschrieben wird.))


----------



## ich558 (17. Mai 2012)

Eine kleine Frage wo kann ich mir diese Ausgabe als PDF kaufen?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (18. Mai 2012)

Wie immer bei Pubbles: [:] PC Games Hardware als eMag und eMagazine laden und lesen - pubbles


----------



## Raeven (28. Mai 2012)

wieder ein schönes volles Heft, Top . Zum Artikel Seite 86, Notebooks, wie kann ich die Revision einer Notebook CPU erkennen? Habe ein HP Notebook mit* Intel Core i3 2330M CPU.
*


----------



## PCGH_Marco (30. Mai 2012)

Raeven schrieb:


> wieder ein schönes volles Heft, Top . Zum Artikel Seite 86, Notebooks, wie kann ich die Revision einer Notebook CPU erkennen? Habe ein HP Notebook mit* Intel Core i3 2330M CPU.
> *


 
CPU-Z sollte es anzeigen.

Grüße
Marco


----------



## PCGH_Marc (30. Mai 2012)

Den Core i3-2330M gibt's ohnehin nur als J1-Stepping, denn wenn es ein D2-Stepping ist, dann hättest du ein Engineering bzw. Qualification Sample im Notebook - was eigentlich nicht der Fall sein dürfte.


----------



## skyscraper (2. Juni 2012)

@PCGH_Marc:

Ich bin deiner Schleich-Werbung auf S. 102 gefolgt und sehr zufrieden. 

Eine Super Maus/Pad-Combo.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (3. Juni 2012)

Braver Junge


----------



## skyscraper (3. Juni 2012)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:
			
		

> Braver Junge



Braver Redakteur


----------



## Spinal (4. Juni 2012)

Also ich wollte mich auch mal für den Onboard Sound Artikel bedanken. Der entspricht ja ganz genau dem, was ich mir gewünscht hatte 
Allerdings war das Ergebnis ernüchternd, einzig der Creative Chip kann sich wirklich etwas behaupten, ist aber nur auf den teuersten Boards zu finden. Da die neueste Creative Entwicklung, der Recon, nicht so gut in euren Tests abgeschnitten hat, wird es diesbezüglich vielleicht auch zukünftig eher wieder einen Rückschritt geben.

Mein persönliches Fazit: Wer keinen besonderen Anspruch hat, der kann jeden beliebigen onboard Sound nutzen. Wer auf guten Klang Wert legt, sollte fast immer eine dedizierte Soundkarte nutzen. Traurig für Heimkino-Fans, dass THX völlig unnötig sein Logo für eher minderwertige Soundlösungen hergibt. Und ich Endkunde darf das auch noch mitzahlen.

Auch sehr gut gefallen hat mir der 8800 GTX Artikel. Das diese Karte bei modernen Spielen in recht hoher Auflösung immernoch so gut mithalten kann ist erstaunlich und ernüchternd zugleich.

bye
Spinal


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (4. Juni 2012)

Mal ne Frage:
Gibs im neuen Heft nen Artikel/Test zur GTX670 und evtl. schon irgendwelche gesammelten Infos zur GTX660? 

Ansonsten wollte ich hier generell mal anmerken, das mir persönlich die ewigen "wie kühle ich meinen PC wenns warm ist", "wie mache ich meinen PC am besten sauber - welchen Gehäuselüfter kaufe ich?", "welches Gehäuse kaufe ich am besten", Artikel tierisch auf den Senkel gehen. 

Mitlerweile sollte auch der letzte DAU wissen, dass sein PC bei 30 Grad Außentemperatur evtl. nen bisl mehr Frischluft braucht. Das gleiche gilt fürs Reinigen des PCs. Diejenigen die eh keine Ahnung haben, machen das sowieso nie (und werden wohl auch durch eine solchen Artikel nicht darauf aufmerksam - Weil sie die Zeitschrift ohnehin nicht kaufen), diejenigen die sich nen bisl mit dem Thema beschäftigen, werden wohl ihren PC zumindest hin und wieder nen bisl auf Vordermann bringen (mal davon abgesehen, das beide Themen von der PCGH in meinen Augen derart gehyped werden und eine regelrechte Hysterie verbreitet wird - wir sind nicht mehr im Athlon XP "Zeitalter", wo die CPU einfach abraucht wenn sie überhitzt). 

Zum Thema Gehäuse - lüfter:
Ich meine, das wurde von den Lesern sogar selbst gewünscht...? Wie oft kauft man sich bitteschön nen neues PC Gehäuse? Mein letzter Kauf ist mit Sicherheit schon 6-7 Jahre her. Und passende Lüfter dazu kauft man sich genau ein mal, evtl. nochmal ein oder zwei neue, weil die alten den Geist aufgeben, aber das wars auch. Laustärke ist IMMER extrem subjektiv. Von daher braucht man auch hier nicht ständig irgendwelche Tests dazu.

Gut gefallen haben mir in letzter Zeit die Artikel über legendäre Hardware (obwohl ich da auch nicht bei allen "Legenden" zusatimme, aber das ist sicherlich Ansichtssache) und die Geschichte der 3D Grafik. 

Versteht das jetzt nicht falsch, aber ich war über fünf Monate beruflich in Ostafrika und habe mir die PCGH per Post schicken lassen um nicht völlig den Anschluss zu verlieren - und dann musste ich die alljährlichen "Frühlings/Sommerspecials" zu eben den von mir monierten Themen erblicken Evtl. hätte man stattdessen einfach mehr Hardware testen können oder noch nen SSD Special einschieben können. So, genug der Kritik.

@Raff:
Cooler Desktophintergrund in dem GTX670 Testvideo


----------



## garfield36 (25. Juli 2012)

*Fehlerhafte Angabe in HDD-Test der Ausgabe 06/2012?*

Neulich suchte ich bei Geizhals eine Festplatte die PCGH angeblich im Heft 06/2012 getestet haben will, und zwar eine 1GB-Platte von Hitachi. Nun gibt es ja nicht nur eine HD dieser Größenordnung von Hitachi. Was macht man, man sucht nach der Modellnummer. Diese wird im Heft mit *HDS721010CLA632* angegeben. Etwas überrascht war ich dann, dass diese Platte nirgends bei Geizhals zu finden war. Noch mehr verwundert war ich, als auch die Webseite von Hitachi ein solches Modell nicht finden konnte. 
Ob überhaupt bzw. wenn ja welches Model getestet wurde konnte ich so leider nicht feststellen.


----------



## Westcoast (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Tests irreführend?*

du kannst mal den redakteur Carsten fragen, woran es liegen könnte. vielleicht hat Hitachi ein besonderes modell zum test geschickt.


----------



## GxGamer (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Tests irreführend?*

Ich vermute einen Tippfehler in der Modellnummer, denn bis auf eine Zahl (HDS721010CLA*3*32) ist die korrekt. Da auf dem Nummernblock die 6 direkt an die 3 angrenzt, halte ich dies für am wahrscheinlichsten.

Hitachi Deskstar 7K1000.C 1000GB, SATA II (HDS721010CLA332)


----------



## hbf878 (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Tests irreführend?*

ich habe mal die "nummer" gegoogeled, das scheint eine 7k1000.c zu sein

hbf

edit: 
@gxgamer:
wenn ich die bezeichnung richtig verstehe, dann bedeutet die 6, dass es sich um sata3 handelt, während die 3 bedeutet, dass die platte sata2 hat...
hier eine platte mit sata3 und modellnummer-ende *6*32: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/preisvergleich/708690

edit2: guck mal hier: http://www.hgst.com/deskstar-7k1000c (unter models): wie ich vermutet hatte, steht die 6 für sata3=sata 6gb/s


----------



## GxGamer (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Tests irreführend?*

Joa stimmt. Dann ist die Nummer wohl doch richtig, der im Heft angegebene Link aber wohl nicht, denn dieser führt ebenfalls zu der von mir verlinkten SATA II-Variante. Im Preisvergleich mag die vielleicht nicht gelistet sein, über Google findet man aber genug.

Wieso gibts die überhaupt mit SATA3? Als ob die jemals an die Transferrate rankommen würden


----------



## beren2707 (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Tests irreführend?*

Es verkauft sich halt besser. Ein DAU, der keine Ahnung hat, denkt sich dann: "Drei ist mehr als zwei, da nehm ich doch die. Ist ja auch viel zukunftssicherer, und wenn das dann einem noch so ein freundlicher, kompetenter Mensch im Blödmarkt erzählt...ja, dann muss es ja einfach gut sein." HDDs mit SATA3 sind pures Marketing, um Unwissenden unnötig Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen. Nicht mehr, nicht weniger.


----------



## GxGamer (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Tests irreführend?*

Jup, die SATA3 Version kostet laut Test ca 25€ mehr, aber ohne wirklichen Mehrwert oder seh ich das falsch?

@TE: Ich würd zu der SATA2 greifen (sollte ich je wieder ne Hitachi verbauen). Sollte keinen großen Unterschied machen, selbst auf der Homepage in der Liste sind nur Pfeile die auf die SATA2-Variante verweisen, abgesehen von der (besseren) Schnittstelle eben  und kost nit soviel. SATA3 bringts nur bei SSDs.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Tests irreführend?*

Hallo,


garfield36 schrieb:


> Neulich suchte ich bei Geizhals eine Festplatte die PCGH angeblich im Heft 06/2012 getestet haben will, und zwar eine 1GB-Platte von Hitachi. Nun gibt es ja nicht nur eine HD dieser Größenordnung von Hitachi. Was macht man, man sucht nach der Modellnummer. Diese wird im Heft mit *HDS721010CLA632* angegeben. Etwas überrascht war ich dann, dass diese Platte nirgends bei Geizhals zu finden war. Noch mehr verwundert war ich, als auch die Webseite von Hitachi ein solches Modell nicht finden konnte.
> Ob überhaupt bzw. wenn ja welches Model getestet wurde konnte ich so leider nicht feststellen.


 
Danke, dass du unsere – und in diesem Fall meine – Artikel so aufmerksam liest! 

Die von uns getestete Platte exisitiert unter dieser Bezeichung allerdings sehr wohl:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und ist auch bei Hitachi zu finden:
http://www.hgst.com/tech/techlib.ns...6257603007B022E/$file/DS7K1000.C_DS_final.pdf
oder hier:
Deskstar 7K1000.C | Deskstar | Desktop | Internal Drives | HGST, a Western Digital company
(per Mouseover unter „Specifications“; zweite Spalte, ganz oben.)

Sie ist aber inzwischen offenbar nicht mehr lieferbar:
News, Tests, Downloads und Forum zu PC, Computer und Spielen - PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE

Der angegebene Link in den Preisvergleich unter der Produkt-ID 473573 ist allerdings tatsächlich fehlerhaft (und leider auch noch in der letzte Woche fertiggestellten PCGH 09/2012 im Einkaufsführer enthalten). Dafür bitte ich um Entschuldigung, in der 10 wird's korrigiert. Der angegebene Preis im Test hat zur Drucklegung der Ausgabe 06 allerdings gestimmt


Was ich schade finde, ist der Threadtitel. Der erweckt den Eindruck, wir würden unsere Leser absichtlich falsch informieren. Zudem gehört er thematisch eigentlich in den Sammelthread zur 06.


_edit:
Und per EKF der Ausgabe 10/2012 und 23.08.2012 ist sie nunmehr auch nicht mehr im Preisvergleich aufgeführt._


----------



## garfield36 (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: PCGH-Tests irreführend?*



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Was ich schade finde, ist der Threadtitel. Der erweckt den Eindruck, wir würden unsere Leser absichtlich falsch informieren. Zudem gehört er thematisch eigentlich in den Sammelthread zur 06.



Weder im Threadtitel, noch im Text selbst, habe ich behauptet, dass PCGH die Leser *absichtlich* falsch informiert hat.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Fehlerhafte Angabe in HDD-Test der Ausgabe 06/2012?*

Da der Thread nun nach einem Jahr wiederbelebt und wieder hochgespült wurde, verschmelze ich ihn mal mit dem Sammelthread zur 06.


----------

